# Which misting system?



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I've put a wanted ad in the classifieds so if anyone has any going spare let me know!

But if I need to get one new - which misting system is the best, just a simple 2 nozzle one needed really, for 2 vivs. Don't want to spend too much (who does).

Looking at Lucky Reptile Super Rain as its only £92 from SPS, and also looking the the Pollywog one.

Anyone care to say which of these two would be better or suggest anything else? 

Hand misting has gotten a little tedious! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't use either- a spray bottle costs less than a quid (!)- but most people seem to like the one from Pollywog best. Apparently it's more reliable.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> I've put a wanted ad in the classifieds so if anyone has any going spare let me know!
> 
> But if I need to get one new - which misting system is the best, just a simple 2 nozzle one needed really, for 2 vivs. Don't want to spend too much (who does).
> 
> ...


 I use the pollywog system on my chameleons and maybe on my day geckos soon. I find it works well but is a bit noisy. i have recently rested the pump box on a large sponge to wash cars with and it is almost silent. before i used to be woken up by the morning misting on weekends but now I do not hear it at all :no1:. The only other thing is it can only be run for 2 mins max at a time.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't use either- a spray bottle costs less than a quid (!)- but most people seem to like the one from Pollywog best. Apparently it's more reliable.


A standard spray bottle? That's dedication, you must spend ages! I currently use a pressure pump sprayer and still spend a while misting.

I don't really mind but I do have to go away for a week in summer, and although I'm getting someone in 1) they only want to come every other day and 2) I don't want them opening the doors to the Phelsuma tank too much as the male is a cheeky little bugger and likes to have a go at escaping. Don't want anyone letting £150 worth of gecko escaping! 

Also now looking at the mistking one... Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> A standard spray bottle? That's dedication, you must spend ages! I currently use a pressure pump sprayer and still spend a while misting.
> 
> I don't really mind but I do have to go away for a week in summer, and although I'm getting someone in 1) they only want to come every other day and 2) I don't want them opening the doors to the Phelsuma tank too much as the male is a cheeky little bugger and likes to have a go at escaping. Don't want anyone letting £150 worth of gecko escaping!
> 
> Also now looking at the mistking one... Oh decisions decisions.


Im feeling exactly the same about when I go on holiday in August. My nan comes and looks after all the reps and with all the others she is fine. It will be the first year with my phelsuma and if they shot past her she wouldnt be able to get the back in the tank and with them being quite rare I dont want them to be lost! Im thinking of adding the misting system then just have her open the viv every few day to chuck a few crickets in there. They should be fine being fed before I go then in the middle of the week and then when i get back again.

It may be even more fun if the decide to do as asked and breed this year!:lol2:


----------



## c.windsor (Nov 4, 2011)

spray bottel its only a quid and its not hard to spray a few times a day


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Tricky to spray by hand when you're away on holiday though!

I don't think the Mistking is available in the UK yet? And when it is it's likely to be expensive, being imported and requiring a 240v-110v transformer, of the two other systems you named the Polywog is probably the best, but they all have their pros and cons which is why I'm building my own!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless you have loads of vivs a misting system wont save THAT much time anyway. When you add up cleaning, RO water, the cost, you may as well get a hand sprayer.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Time to fill up a water container for misting systems.
2 to 3 minutes.
Take container, add water conditioner, turn tap on, leave sitting for 24 hours, stick suction pipe in and go sit down and forget about it.
It`s simple its automatic, if on a timer, and it does save on time allowing you to get on with other things.
Simples.

Mike


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Unless you have loads of vivs a misting system wont save THAT much time anyway. When you add up cleaning, RO water, the cost, you may as well get a hand sprayer.


I think you mist the point


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I think you mist the point


Me too, you'd need _really _long arms to use a hand sprayer when you're away on holiday, as the OP has said he will be!

The other rather obvious point that the hand sprayer advocates are missing is that he already has one, as he said in his first post


> Hand misting has gotten a little tedious!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Mistking is avilable,i hand mist so can't help more but i know folks such as Ade use mistking and approve,size of holes drilled, might be the deciding factor
Stu


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Mistking is avilable


Where from?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Graham said:


> Where from?


I think poland buddy....I know guys here use it,thats definite,but as we are cool using the hand mist,I've not gone further in to this so not too sure
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Graham said:


> Where from?





soundstounite said:


> I think poland buddy....I know guys here use it,thats definite,but as we are cool using the hand mist,I've not gone further in to this so not too sure
> Stu


You spray from *Poland?* Wow! :notworthy:

Lol. No, it's a good point, Graham, I'm only ever away for a few days at a time, and as we all know, it's hard work finding good frog sitters for any extended break.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> You spray from *Poland?* Wow! :notworthy:
> 
> Lol. No, it's a good point, Graham, I'm only ever away for a few days at a time, and as we all know, it's hard work finding good frog sitters for any extended break.


Nah not me mate.....its the others:gasp:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Time to fill up a water container for misting systems.
> 2 to 3 minutes.
> Take container, add water conditioner, turn tap on, leave sitting for 24 hours, stick suction pipe in and go sit down and forget about it.
> It`s simple its automatic, if on a timer, and it does save on time allowing you to get on with other things.
> ...


Your system is rather slow there Mike. lol

Takes me about 30 seconds. Ok I cheat, I have a drinking water RO system with storage tank, and usually fill one of my jerry cans regularly so it's all ready to just pour into my reservoir. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh and re mistking, vivariumland.com, and yes they are based in Poland. I have a Mistking system, they are excellent.

Ade


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Mistking will be available in the UK through JungleFrog soon :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the cost though, I hear it's pretty expensive?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You heard wrong Graham.  Not including shipping the basic starter system (1 nozzle, tubing, seconds timer, reservoir bulkhead and the new smaller pump) costs 109 Euros. The starter system plus (1 nozzle, tubing, seconds timer, reservoir bulkhead and the middle of the range standard pump) costs 125 Euros. Compare this to say Pollywogs 2 nozzle kit with seconds timer which costs £135 (or 165.17 EUR by current exchange rates) the Mistking set is actually CHEAPER before you add shipping, and the pump is considerably quieter and will support way more nozzles if you go with the standard rather than smaller pump.

Don't even try to compare it with the Monsson or Super Rain. They aren't even in the same ball park as 'proper' misting systems.

Ade


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That doesn't sound too bad, cheaper than I had been told, any idea how much it is with the shipping, and does it arrive from Poland ready to use with a 3 pin plug or is it a Euro style one? 

I agree about the Monsoon and Super Rain, I was pleased with my Monsoon originally, it worked well and it's a neat complete package, nice and quiet too, but then of course it went wrong!

I had a look inside before I sent it back and can see that under the slick exterior it's a bit of a Mickey Mouse affair, and the Super Rain doesn't look much better. The Mistking is clearly superior but it is a bit more money, and for that I can easily buy the components and make something at least as good myself so I don't think I'll be buying one.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> Mistking will be available in the UK through JungleFrog soon :2thumb:


C'mon bro you got punters waiting here :2thumb:
how the hell did i remember Poland?????
Stu


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha last time I checked this thread had just a few replies!



Graham said:


> Me too, you'd need _really _long arms to use a hand sprayer when you're away on holiday, as the OP has said he will be!
> 
> The other rather obvious point that the hand sprayer advocates are missing is that he already has one, as he said in his first post


Yes, all these people advocating use of a spray bottle did sort of seem to forget I won't be here to do it. And for the record.... I am a SHE! :2thumb:

For anyone who cares, I managed to get the Ultimate Value mistking brand new and sealed off someone on ebay advertising it with a chameleon set-up (I think the poor thing may have died before the misting system arrived). They took £125 for it including postage, on their receipt it says it cost $194.99 to buy and $109.66 postage. Total $304.65

So I think I got myself a pretty good deal there :no1:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

With a name like Beaniebopps i`d have been worried if you weren`t a woman :lol2::lol2:.

Mike


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm also in the market for a misting system. Been meaning to get one for years but I'm not sure what I need. 

I want to be able to mist 2 enclosures but don't know how many nozzles would be required. Can anyone help?

1st enclosure is 4' tall x 2' x 2' (Chameleon)
2nd enclosure is 2' tall x 18" x 18" (Tokay gecko)
The enclosures are about 5' apart.

So if I was to buy this: http://vivariumland.com/product.php?id_product=13 with the seconds timer what else would I need?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> I'm also in the market for a misting system. Been meaning to get one for years but I'm not sure what I need.
> 
> I want to be able to mist 2 enclosures but don't know how many nozzles would be required. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


That one is a Mistking one isn't it? From their Europe supplier. If so, either that or the Pollywog one were the two that I was trying to decide between after reading LOADS of reviews and I wanted it to do 2 vivs as well with potential for more later on. 

The mistking one really is fab! From what I read, it has a much quieter pump than the Pollywog one. But then, it IS more expensive.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I've read the mistking is the one to go for. Just need to be sure I order everything I need in one go, so I need a little help with that.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

ok.. I think I know what I need.

So the starter kit with seconds timer:

Diaphragm pump with a 24V DC adapter 
1/4" connectors on the pump
1 Value misting nozzles 
Reservoir bulkhead with o-ring and plug
15 feet of 1/4" black opaque tubing

+ 

1/4" Tee
Another nozzle

Does anyone know if 1 nozzle will be enough for the 4' tall x 2' x 2' chameleon enclosure?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> for the record.... I am a SHE!


Ah sorry, I should have realised from the name!



> Total $304.65


Actually you probably got an even better deal than you think, you're forgetting the original buyer would have been charged Import Duty on top of that, and then 20% VAT on the total, plus whatever Royal Mail charge for collecting the tax and Duty. That could add 25-30% all together!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have 2 Polywog misters here and yes they make a bit of noise.
But sit the pumps on a large sponge like you wash cars with and that soaks up some of the noise.
Tie pipes to frames or duct tape them to the side of the vivs.
That helps stop them vibrating and making a noise.
You CAN make them quieter and they DO work well.
After a while you don`t even notice when they`re on, and both mine are in the livingroom.
Whats a bit of noise for 15 seconds 2 or 3 times a day ?
Damn but my parrots make more noise and so did the dog when we used to keep them.

Mike


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Placed my order with vivariumland in Poland. 

Starter system + seconds timer + Tee + extra nozzle and express shipping = £129.55 
Price doesn't seem too bad to me compared with other systems on the market.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry for not replying sooner Simon.

I this just to provide drinking water? If so then yeah 1 nozzle in each will be fine. If however it's to water plants etc, then in the 2 foot one you will want a couple of nozzles, 1 nozzle in the 18 inch.

Bit late I know, as you've already ordered, sorry. Oh one other thing, you wont actually get the express shipping, they will have automatically downgraded you to value shipping when you came to pay via PayPal. I had this confusion with them, and after discussing it with them they explained that there isn't a faster service to the UK than the value one, so their PayPal is set up to only take for the normal shipping. Looking at the price you were charged, that hasn't changed.

Ade


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's just for drinking yeah. The plant doesn't need much watering, I can do that once a week if needed.

Thanks for the info on shipping, I didn't spot that when I paid.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Can anyone with a Pollywog mister tell me what type of pump it has? From the noise level that everyone mentions I suspect it's a solenoid pump like the ones used in coffee machines, that would account for it, but just wondering in case it's a diaphragm pump as that should be a lot quieter, but some can be louder than you'd expect.

The reason I'm asking is because I'm in the process of selecting components to build my own mister, and don't want to buy the same pump that they use if it's going to be noisy! The ones I'm looking at are virtually identical to the one sold by ENT, anyone know if that's the same as the Pollywog one?


----------

